# Vegetarian/Vegan Mamas- what gender is your child?



## socalfelicity2 (Jan 18, 2007)

A friend of mine and I were having a debate about what influences gender. She says that vegans tend to have boys, and that mamas who consume a lot of dairy have girls. What do you think?


----------



## dovey (May 23, 2005)

I have one of each, and I'm vegan. But that's just anecdotal, I don't really know. I went vegan about 2 weeks before getting pregnant with my first (boy). I guess I ate a lot of dairy before then. My second is a girl, and I was vegan for about 2.5 yrs before concieving her.

I've heard that too though...but I don't know the answer to your question. I think I heard that your diet affects the pH of your cervical mucus, which can affect the motility of the sperm selectively.


----------



## She2dancer (Jun 5, 2005)

I am vegan (and was for a couple of years before conceiving) and I have a DS....interesting, I have never heard of this before...







:


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

My best friend was vegan, and has 2 daughters (while she was vegan) and 1 son (when she went back to full-on meat consumer







).

Since it's the sperm that determines gender, I don't see why what Mama eats has to do with it?


----------



## socalfelicity2 (Jan 18, 2007)

They say it has something to do with cervical mucous--the thicker the mucuous, the harder it is for the boy sperms to swim fast (since theya re supposedly faster).


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

I really think there is some truth to this! HAHA! My SIL had twin girls and then cut out most dairy items and has had 2 boys since then.....my cousin had to cut out dairy(although she did cheat and eat ice cream every once in a while) because her dd was still b/f and was allergic to dairy and just had a baby boy!









The reason is supposed to be because "girl" sperm are supposed to be hardier and "boy" sperm are weaker....dairy makes you acidic which is supposed to kill off the "boy" sperm. So if you cut out the diary(and other acidic foods) you are supposed to become more akaline, thus giving the "boy" sperm more of a fighting chance.









eta: I LOVE cheese, so dh still blames me for having 2 girls! HAHA!


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Somewhat off topic, but still related to "daughters or sons"

"Attractive couples more likely to have daughter as a first-born"
I knew I'd read this a few months ago. Here's one of the links

http://in.news.yahoo.com/060731/139/66auq.html

Damn, I knew I was good looking, but mama2two girls must be jaw-dropping gorgeous.

I wonder what other "sons vs. daughter" stuff there is out there....


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

I was veggie before both girls. I do eat a lot of dairy. Hmmm!!


----------



## *Isra* (Jul 28, 2006)

The diet of the mother does affect the pH balance of her cervical mucus. More alkaline diet tends to produce boys and a more acidic diet tends to produce girls. Boy sperms swim faster in an alkaline environment but tend to die or move slower in an acidic one. Girl sperm live longer then boy sperm, so after the boys are gone, girls are still there ready to get the egg.

Ive been doing tons of research on this topic.







:


----------



## anniegirl (May 17, 2005)

Fascinating!

When I conceived ds1 I hadn't eaten any dairy for years because I was intolerant.

I can't remember if I was eating dairy or not when we conceived ds2, if I was it wasn't very much (strangely, being pregnant the first time took care of my dairly intolerance, but then ds1 was sensitive to it so I hardly ate it).


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

A friend of mine has been ovo-lacto vegetarian since before she conceived her first child and she has 6 boys and 5 girls, so it doesn't seem true for her as she is basically 50/50.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

I'm a veggie and eat a lot of dairy, and have a ds. But of course maybe I'm the exception that proves the rule!







This is pretty fascinating. What other foods produce more acidic or alkali CM?


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm mostly veggie (I fall on and off the wagon periodically







), but up until about 2 months ago, consumed a TON of dairy (I'm now way intolerant): I have 3 boys. So, either Dh has extra hardy swimmers, or I haven't been overly affected in that dept.


----------



## *Isra* (Jul 28, 2006)

While the woman's diet is a large component of it, it's also interesting to see exactly what she was eating at the time close to conception. Many vegetables we eat are alkalizing veggies, i.e. broccoli, cabbage, eggplant, cauliflower, green beans. So if you consume dairy but are vegetarian, your body is prone to still be more alkaline depending on exactly the foods you are eating. If like the woman who has 6 boys and 5 girls, it would be great to know what were the factors present before those conceptions. Before having boys, did she eat fish, or consume more salty foods, did she eat a lot of bananas? Coffee, tea and soda drinks are major alkalizers, maybe she drank coffee during a boy and not so much during a girl? (I'm totally hypothesizing here.. just find it fascinating.)

Also, there are other factors too, the man's diet is as important, what kind of environment is his sperm in? Also, what position did they have intercourse? Was it shallow, deep from behind? TMI: We conceived rear entry and had a boy. Rear entry is closer to the cervix and the boy sperms have a much shorter distance to go then if it was missionary and shallow penetration.

Do the women who had girls douche? Douching makes for a more acidic environment. Also, lower sperm count in males has been shown to produce girls. So, if they had sex several times before ovulation, the girl spermies have a better chance.

Obviously they are all theories, but when you put several different factors together, it sure makes for some interesting hypothesizing!


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

Isra, that IS very interesting! And I do drink coffee and tea very regularly, so I could see that, along w/the veggies, balancing out the dairy. Hmmm....


----------



## socalfelicity2 (Jan 18, 2007)

So, girls thrive in acidic environments and boy sperm in alkaline? And dairy is an acidic food? What about meat products? Salt? Are veggies acidic or alkaline? Guess I'm full of questions!


----------



## JessasMilkMama (Oct 24, 2004)

So I have 3 girls (almost) and next time to get a boy I must:
eat alkaline foods, cut out dairy (so where does meat fall into)
Make DH also eat this way
And have sex *rear entry*
Right as I ovulate

Ok I will have to remember this!


----------



## *Isra* (Jul 28, 2006)

There's a lot you can do to sway the odds, but nothing is 100% of course. Im looking into it a lot, cause Id love to try for a girl next.. but I know its just about me doing whatever I can in my control then leaving it up to whatever was meant to be! You should check out in-gender.com Its a whole website devoted to "swaying the odds" in favor of a boy or girl.. very informative and absorbing!







:


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I was a vegetarian when I had my first son. Not a lot dairy, but not vegan.


----------



## glendora (Jan 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 

Since it's the sperm that determines gender, I don't see why what Mama eats has to do with it?

Yeah... that.


----------



## *Isra* (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

Originally Posted by katheek77

Since it's the sperm that determines gender, I don't see why what Mama eats has to do with it?

Because boy sperm and girl sperm behave differently. Boys live short lives, but swim fast, girls live longer but swim slower. So, depending on what kind of CM the woman has will either favor the boy sperm to get to the egg faster or the girl sperm. When we were trying for our first, we were trying to sway the odds for a boy. I also drank Robutussin a couple of days prior to ovulation to increase my CM. Boy sperm thrive on fertile, EWCM, it helps them swim faster and get up there quicker. Not so important with a girl.

*ETA*: I just remembered something else. When we were trying for DS, I drank a liter of carrot juice every other day from AF to O. I had read that it increases CM, but I just now read that veggie juices are alkalizing, so another factor I added to my sway for a boy the first time.


----------



## dovey (May 23, 2005)

I just wanted to add: my partner read a study a few months ago which showed that vegans almost never had twins. I don't know what journal it was in....just thought that was interesting.


----------



## Sunshine4004 (Nov 17, 2006)

My Mother-In-Law is lactose intoleranant and had 4 boys. Concidence or not? Very interesting to ponder this stuff.


----------



## PYJam (May 30, 2007)

Not a veggie here, but a curious TTC-er.







:

I appearantly ovulated a week before I expected to and our timing probably wasn't good for this cycle as a result, but I've been having a lot of acidity in my stomach and a lot of GERD all week. It would be interesting to see if we do succede and if it is a girl. Hard to know, though, if it would be due to bad timing- which favors girls, being an attractive couple







(we're going for our first born) or the acid.

-


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I had a boy and a girl when I was vegan.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

Been veg since I was 14 and I have one of each gender.


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

i'm a lacto-ovo-veg (have been for 10 years). we have one dd, and thinking about having another soon


----------



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

My SIL is vegetarian and they have a little boy. I'm usually not vegetarian, and have a little girl, same age. But we're pregnant again, and I have a hunch that it's a boy...we'll know in 2 months what we're having. But I didn't think about this until now... I was vegetarian prior to conceiving this time. I'm really interested to know the gender now, after reading this discussion! Interesting theories.


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

I've been vegan for nearly 19 years. I have two dds -- ages 8.75 and 6.75. No twins for me, but I do know two vegans with twins.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaffNowCryLater* 
Been veg since I was 14 and I have one of each gender.


Same here, except since I was 15


----------



## Rio Mama (Apr 9, 2006)

I was a veggie who did a lot of dairy for ten years before having my son. Then when he was 6 months, I cut out the dairy b/c he was allergic.

With my second son, I was a meat-eating dairy consumer.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I am a lacto-veggie, and have a dd. I don't know what I am carrying now. I did eat a lot of dairy with dd.


----------



## bethy (Nov 10, 2005)

I've also read that a female orgasm can affect the acidity of the vaginal environment and make it more alkaline (and thus more hospitable to xy sperm). And that the orgasm should ideally happen right before or right as the sperm enter the vagina/cervix.

So now when ever I see a couple with many boys I think hmmmm . . . they must have great sex!


----------



## Lexi_029 (May 22, 2006)

Vegetarian who is having a girl. My husband is also a vegetarian.


----------



## maliceinwonderland (Apr 17, 2005)

I was a meat eater when I had my dd (and no orgasms..ever














and went vegan about a month before getting pregnant with ds last summer..and let's just say..the no o'ing problem hasn't been a problem since I got together with SO six years ago (he's not dd's father)


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Vegetarian for many years, consumed dairy, and have two girls.


----------



## Skye5000 (May 30, 2007)

I have been a veg all my life and I have two boys and 1 girl







?????


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *socalfelicity2* 
They say it has something to do with cervical mucous--the thicker the mucuous, the harder it is for the boy sperms to swim fast (since theya re supposedly faster).

That's what I've heard and seems like it would be the most likely link.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Vegan with a boy


----------



## Fanny1460 (Jul 1, 2005)

I eat no meat and no dairy and have a lovely.... GIRL ;-)


----------



## elsa1975 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm vegan and I have a daughter.


----------



## anyuka (Aug 10, 2005)

Taking







: for next time!


----------



## Alohamelly (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm a vegetarian who doesn't eat much dairy (but I do eat it) and I have a girl and am about to have a boy so that theory doesn't hold true for me!


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

vegan and a girl we are ttc #2 i'll let you know what that babe is when we conceive him or her


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't know about vegans but i have heard large amounts of dary up your chances of having a girl.

I'm an ovo-lacto vegetarian (HEAVY on the cheese's) and have a boy though.


----------



## dessismama (Mar 3, 2005)

Vegetarian here and have two boys and one girl. I did eat more cheese before getting pregnant with my daughter though.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Haha, I was vegan when I concieved dd1, all through her pregnancy as well. I was vegetarian (including dairy and eggs) when I concieved and carried dd2. Interesting theory, I wonder what the thinking is behind it?


----------



## nigellas (Jun 18, 2006)

Vegetarian, with a boy
(Though I had an IUI, so CM didn't really come into play)


----------



## herenow2 (Jul 5, 2007)

I ate a fair bit of dairy when my dd was conceived. Same with my sister who has girls. Very interesting!


----------

